# My Small Seiko Collection



## jfl7563 (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

jfl7563 said:


>


 :huh:


----------



## jfl7563 (Jan 12, 2012)

sorry folks being a bit of a biff with the photos !


----------



## jfl7563 (Jan 12, 2012)

Not sure how to post an album on here but here it the photo bucket album

https://1063.photobu...s/t515/jfl7563/


----------



## jfl7563 (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

You've got it! And well worth the wait it was imho. Couple in there I'd like to have myself.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Very nice & welcome,

like the W/T & Pogue

Cheers Martin


----------



## jfl7563 (Jan 12, 2012)

yep i got it,got no hair left now tho ! theres a couple more to add .............. later !


----------



## jfl7563 (Jan 12, 2012)

cheers martin


----------



## jss (Jun 29, 2009)

They don't look that small to me 

Seriously though I love 'em, especially the second one down.


----------



## vek (Oct 27, 2011)

the pogue is the 1 for me but there are some really nice ones in there!


----------



## Daveinspain (Feb 28, 2004)

Like the diver bezel


----------



## jfl7563 (Jan 12, 2012)

ive got an old 5 sportsmatic from the sixties,waiting at the post bunk for collection,will try and add a picture tomorrow


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Some beauties there :thumbup:

Cheers, John


----------



## jfl7563 (Jan 12, 2012)

cheers john,some more on the way very soon watch this space


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

Some very nice Seikos you have there. :notworthy:

I'm also a very big fan of the Pogue.

I have been keeping a very close eye on the bay for a original Pogue since Nov last year. One finally came up that looked in an original state with braclet, no after market parts etc and for sale in the UK.

It ended up going for crazy money :wallbash: over Â£250 !

I'll bide my time, spent the cash on something else now anyway !

Anyway back to topic, great collection, thanks for posting.

Daz.


----------



## jfl7563 (Jan 12, 2012)

thanks daz the pogue was was my first buy,and i very quickly got the buzz ! they are going for daft prices at mo and i can only see them going up,ive got my eye on a few at the mo,trouble is its getting harder to get them by the missus these days,shell never understand ! good luck on the pogue hunting,jay


----------



## Justin28 (Mar 27, 2012)

Seiko watches are up there with Casio watches as my favourite makes of watches.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 13, 2012)

It's funny but I never realised Seikos had such a following.

Since joining here I can see that there is a real fanbase.


----------



## jfl7563 (Jan 12, 2012)

lots of us out there thats for sure,for me its the massive range ,variety,and models available,that does it not to mention their longevity,bombproof !


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 13, 2012)

I agree.

I am on my second at the moment and unless I won the lottery I wouldn't consider anything else.

Even then I'd probably get more Seikos!


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

Very Nice watches


----------



## Prophecy88 (Feb 16, 2012)

nice collection..bought my first Seiko last month a nice S3 which i have managed to refurbish


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 13, 2012)

Well I will soon be wearing my first one again.

I have bitten the bullet and sent it off for the capacitor to be changed. I just did not have the Cajons to do it myself.


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

No. 2 does it for me as well although I like 'em all ! :thumbsup: Nice pictures too. :yes:


----------



## Big Rick (Dec 28, 2010)

Some nice watches there!!


----------

